

Why C can be faster than assembly - mcenedella
http://blogs.mentor.com/colinwalls/blog/2013/02/18/why-c-is-faster-than-assembly/

======
yitchelle
The title is a bit misleading. It should be "How I can get to the optimum
solution faster in C than in assembler." However, it is still a good read.

A quote from the article: "The reason C is faster than assembly is because the
only way to write optimal code is to measure it on a real machine, and with C
you can run many more experiments, much faster."

